# The Velodyne Microvee



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

At the risk of taking some ridicule, I bought one of the Velodyne Microvee subs. This is a 9" cubed sub, sporting a 6.5 inch driver, two passive radiators, and 1000W of power. 

Here are the entire specs:
Specifications MiniVee 
Driver: Active 6.5" forward firing anodized aluminum cone (5" piston diameter), 2 x 6.5" side-firing passive radiators with aluminum cones (5" piston diameter) 
Amplifier:
(Class D) 2000 watts Dynamic power,
1000 watts RMS power 
Low Pass Crossover: 50 Hz - 200 Hz (adjustable)
(12 dB octave initial, 48 dB ultimate) 
Frequency Response: 38 - 120 Hz (+/- 3 dB) 
Digital Dynamic Driver Control: Yes 
Auto On/Off: Yes 
Magnet Structure: 64 oz. (4 lbs) 
Voice Coil: 2" Dual Layer 
Inputs: Speaker-level, mini-jack and gold plated line-level 
Outputs: Speaker-level (120 Hz high-pass crossover), mini-jack (thru) 
Phase: 0° to 180° (selectable) 
Subwoofer Direct(Crossover Bypass): Yes 
Dimensions (H/W/D):
(inc. grille) 9" x 9" x 9.6"
(22.9 x 22.9 x 24.4 cm) 
Warranty:
(parts/labor) Electronics: 3 years
Driver: 5 years 
Shipping Weight: 20 lbs. (9.1 kgs) 
Finish: Black Anodized or White 

You will have probably noticed that the sub is only rated down to 38Hz, which in some people's view, does not qualify it to be called a subwoofer, but that is missing the point a bit.

The other piece of information that will have some people scratching their heads is the *$600-799 street price.*

So what's the point of this thing you ask?

Well, this is a basically a high end sub made as small as possible. It was made for the people who want high quality low bass, but in the smallest possible package that can be made and still put out bass of any volume. It's meant as a sub to augment the bass in a kitchen, desktop, or portable listening application. Velodyne made sure they didn't skimp on the build quality and features. The sub _has an solid aluminum enclosure_, the aluminum driver is overbuilt with a 4 pound magnet structure and 2" voice coil. And there is a full set of inputs, outputs and controls to allow it to work with any system, from a table radio to an iPod, to a computer system, to a full blown HT system. Think of this as the sub that normally comes with a Logitech or Creative 5.1 system, but ten times the build quality and much better sound (no one boomy note bass here). It can augment the bass of the highest quality mini satellite system and provide the foundation missing from a small bookshelf speaker or provide more headroom for any compact mini monitor

What I thought was a nice little touch was the 1/8" minijack inputs with straight through minijack out, perfect for hooking up your iPod and active powered speakers. Even the front grill is fabric with a metal mesh so you can shove this sub under your desk accidently without worrying about your vacuum running into the driver.

My motivation for wanting this sub was to augment my computer system. I spent $1200 on high end Dynaudio active speakers, plus a $200 E-MU sound interface, and this high quality sub would be a nice addition to augment the bass. I certainly didn't need a bottom dwelling sub, I just wanted the highest quality bass to augment my active speakers a bit but in the smallest package. I felt this sub was my best choice. I'm no stranger to big subs and what they can do, but I felt that the Microvee was the perfect addition to my computer system. When I was shopping for this sub, I had considered the Definitive Technology Supercube III and the Paradigm Ultracube. Both of those are about the same price, slightly bigger (and probably more capable) but I took the chance on the Velodyne in the end. So far no regrets, it sounds good and doesn't muddy the sound I get from my high quality main speakers.










Beside a SVS SB12 Plus



























Here is the result in my system running with my mains crossed over at 70Hz, the spec of +/-3dB from 38Hz seems about right


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the review... :T

I was eyeballing their Minivee subs... 8" and 10"... just a few months ago when looking for speakers in our great room, but decided against a sub for now.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the pics!


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow warp, that thing is tiny! Obviously not a killer HT sub, but I could see where it would certainly do an excellent job in your particular application. Great mini review.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I could see that making for a great computer speaker sub!


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

jakewash said:


> I could see that making for a great computer speaker sub!


Exactly. Here is the final location of my setup


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

warpdrive said:


> Exactly. Here is the final location of my setup


Look really cute :dumbcrazy: Doesnt it vibrate the table though?


----------



## Packetloss (Feb 1, 2008)

Hehehe...it looks really tiny compared to the SB12-Plus.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Perhaps a bit off topic, but how do get on with the Dynaudios? Have you tried them in your main setup purely out of interest?

I was considering getting three of the larger and more powerful BM6A MkIIs for the front three channels of my setup and partnering them with a more music (read less AV) biased processor like the Audiolab 8000AP.

Cheers for your thoughts,

Russell


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

The Dynaudios are everything I expected them to be. Detailed, dynamic, and smooth. I have no regrets. I ownly tried them in a main setup for a short time, and they were the equal of my passive B&W CM1, actually, correct that, they were better sounding.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for that.

Russell


----------

